# FS: 3 Corry Cats; Albino, Julii, and Emerald



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Albino is 1-1.5"
Julli is 1-1.5"
Emerald is 2.5-3"

Extremely healthy.

These guys must go together. I am asking $12 or trade for some cherry shrimp.

























Pictures don't do justice.

Close to Surrey/Langley boarder.


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

pmed you about them


----------



## Tara1972 (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you still have theses


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Still available.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump will trade for 3 or 4 Otto's.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Les bump. :3


----------



## KLS (Jan 21, 2013)

your message box is full. PM you but can't.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

$6... They are getting on my nerves. Or trade for 3 ottocinclus.


----------



## Sinchlid (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll take them, PM me your number.


----------



## bwoodmiles (Apr 26, 2015)

I will take them if sinchlid doesn't let me know by sending a message, thanks


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Sorry forgot to check the forum! xD


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump still available.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

$5 until May 22, 2015

First come first serve.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Pm sent !!!


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bumpity.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Still available. If not gone by the said date they are going to an LFS.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bump. Will keep them at $5 until I can actually get to the store.


----------



## Edward (May 16, 2015)

$5 for all 3?


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, over stocked for my comfort and they are irritating my OCD by up rooting my plants. I feel like an old lady complaining about kids trompsing through her garden. -.- lmao.

I paid $6.99 for the emerald alone. I'm so sad I have to let them all go at $5 but it is best imo.


----------



## KLS (Jan 21, 2013)

PM you for pick up today after work. Check message box.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Sorry, they got sold ten minutes ago.

Thank you very much clownloachlover. Enjoy sir.


----------

